

Whiteboard- Focus on what matters most in your day - ktothevon
http://whiteboard.co

======
roeme
Meh, as someone who is almost constantly fighting to keep on top of my things
to do, having tried out various methodic approaches, and slowly, but surely
getting better at it – this sentence _immediately_ disqualifies this
approach/app: _«(...) you want to work on Today and pushing others till
Later.»_

If there's one thing I learned so far, one of the keys to get shit done is not
putting it off (duh), but _planning_ it.

But I just saw this seems more about collaboration – which comes only across
after viewing the video (The bit at the bottom feels somewhat like an
afterthought). Why not writing about it a bit more detailed than sound-bite-
sized paragraphs? At least this keeps in tune with the feel-good video. Which
I turned off after 1.5 minutes: too much chanting, too little information.

Sorry to be mainly negative here. Your typography seems nice.

~~~
ktothevon
Appreciate the feedback. You should tune into the end of the video. Would love
to hear your thoughts on it.

Also would love to get the app in your hands as well.

------
thedangler
How do you have a private beta for apps on the apple app store? Only giving
out 100?

~~~
ktothevon
Currently private beta is with the web app. We should have the iOS app in the
app store soon.

------
mutant
"all your devices"... that are IOS/Mac.

~~~
isxek
"all your devices" ... eventually.

